# Here we go again...



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I received this email yesterday (below). Although I do agree with a lot of the ideas behind the organic movement I think this has gone WAY to far, comparing 2 4D to agent orange(?) I think we need to get some of these folks reined back in, things are getting a little out of hand.

Exclusive: Dow seeking deregulation of GE corn resistant to 2,4-D, a major component of Agent Orange
Monday, December 26, 2011
by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger
Editor of NaturalNews.com (See all articles...)

(NaturalNews) This is an exclusive breaking news story from NaturalNews, please cite this article as the source. It was received as a tip from a concerned health advocate who found it in the federal register, then forwarded it to an industry advocacy group which then forwarded it to us: Dow AgroScience, LLC, is petitioning the U.S. government to deregulate a genetically engineered variety of corn that is resistant to 2,4-D, an extremely toxic pesticide that was 50% of the recipe to making Agent Orange (used in the Vietnam War as a weapon of mass destruction).

This is all admitted right out in the open in the federal register text:
http://www.federalregister.gov/arti...

"We are advising the public that the Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service has received a petition from Dow AgroScience LLC seeking a determination of nonregulated status of corn designated as DAS-40278-9, which has been genetically engineered for increased resistance to broadleaf herbicides in the phenoxy auxin group (such as the herbicide 2,4-D) and resistance to grass herbicides in the aryloxyphenoxypropionate acetyl coenzyme A carboxylase inhibitor group (such as quizalofop herbicides)."

The chemical pesticide group 2,4-D can cause acute toxicity and was a major component (roughly 50%) of Agent Orange, says Cornell University:
http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profile...

Rats fed 2,4-D produced "fetuses with abdominal cavity bleeding and increased mortality," says the Cornell link above, which also states that 2,4-D may cause infertility, birth defects, organ toxicity and neurological effects.
Previously used as a weapon in the Vietnam War, 2,4-D may now be dropped en masse on U.S. crop fields
What's most astonishing about this petition request is that if it is approved, the U.S. would then become an "agricultural war zone" where genetically engineered corn is "carpet bombed" with 2,4-D chemicals. Being resistant to such chemicals, the GE corn may then uptake those chemicals into its own structures and grain kernels, thereby creating corn laced with 2,4-D that would be unleashed when you eat your corn-based breakfast cereals or corn tortillas.

Corn is in practically everything you buy at the grocery store, one way or another. Watch the document King Corn to learn more: King Corn (2007) - IMDb

Corn is also one of the main feed sources for factory farmed cows, which are especially efficient at concentrating toxins into their fat tissues, to be unleashed when digested by humans.

If this petition is approved by the federal government -- which has long conspired with GMO companies such as Dow, Dupont and Monsanto -- it would result in the unleashing of tens of millions of gallons of toxic pesticide chemicals annually onto America's agricultural landscape (not to mention runoff into rivers, streams, lakes and oceans).
Urgent Action Item: Comment on this Dow petition
The U.S. government claims to be accepting public comments on this petition request. We have no way of knowing whether all such comments are merely chucked into the "round file" or whether they are actually considered, but if you want to submit comments about this petition, YOU CAN'T do it online anyway!

The government's online comment submit system doesn't recognize this document -- at least it didn't at the time this story went to press. Try the following link yourself to see if it works:
Regulations.gov...

So your only remaining option is to submit comments by mail:
• Postal Mail/Commercial Delivery: Send your comment to Docket No. APHIS-2010-0103, Regulatory Analysis and Development, PPD, APHIS, Station 3A-03.8, 4700 River Road Unit 118, Riverdale, MD 20737-1238.

From the Federal Register website:
Supporting documents and any comments we receive on this docket may be viewed at Regulations.gov... or in our reading room, which is located in room 1141 of the USDA South Building, 14th Street and Independence Avenue SW., Washington, DC. Normal reading room hours are 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m., Monday through Friday, except holidays. To be sure someone is there to help you, please call (202) 690-2817 before coming.

Share this NaturalNews story! Let people know that America's corn fields are about to be treated with the same chemical weapons our nation once dropped on Vietnam.
What else you can do
Get involved with the Cornucopia Institute. They are working every day to fight exactly this kind of thing (and to protect America's farmers). Join their email list and please consider making a year-end donation to them, as they're doing fantastic work:
Cornucopia Institute

Subscribe to their free email newsletter (highly recommended) at:
Subscribe to The Cornucopia Institute Newsletter | Cornucopia Institute...

Also, check out Jeffrey Smith and the Institute for Responsible Technology, which is fighting against genetically engineered foods and crops:
Institute for Responsible Technology -

Additional reference:
Agent Orange was made from roughly a 50/50 mixture of:
• 2,4-dichlorophenoxyacetic acid (2,4-D)
• 2,4,5-trichlorophenoxyacetic acid (2,4,5-T)

Documented side effects of Agent Orange include:
• Skin irritation and skin diseases, such as chloracne
• Neurological disorders
• Nerve disorders, including peripheral neuropathy
• Miscarriages in women
• Type 2 diabetes
• Birth defects, physical deformities, spina bifida
• Cancers: multiple myeloma, respiratory system cancers, Hodgkin's disease, prostate cancer, leukemia

Source: http://science.howstuffworks.com/ag...

Read more:
http://www.agentorangecanada.com/ki...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agent_...
2,4-Dichlorophenoxyacetic acid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.federalregister.gov/arti...

Learn more:Exclusive: Dow seeking deregulation of GE corn resistant to 2,4-D, a major component of Agent Orange


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

You know I was listening to NPR driving home from the farm on Tuesday and they were talking about this for about an hour. I do get upset when they start using emotional items...agent orange for example...to scare people and not debate the subject factually. One of the biggest problems in today's media crazed world...is the emotional sound bite over a debate using supported information. Anyway, it has got to the point I do not know what is true and what is fiction... but, there is a big difference between spraying my crops and dumping "agent orange" on soldiers/marines and not having proper handling instructions for the airmen. And that is more a non-caring leadership than the chemical...it has been around since WWII if memory serves correctly to kill weeds. In addition, don't forget every suburban family that sprays "Weed-B-Gone" on their yard, either with a spray bottle or attached to the water hose is spraying 2,4-D to keep that beautiful lawn. I do believe some people have little sense on when to spray...spraying at too high a speed or on a windy day is a problem and does send overspray into places we could better control. But on the flip side GMO seed is becoming the difference between a starving world and being able to feed the rapidly growing population.

That said the resistance may trouble us as weeds evolve. I do agree that our water supply contamination portion scares me the most...and could lead to future problems, but monitoring/study is needed...Guess the debate will go on...just wish the approach was not emotional marketing that does not accurately address concerns just spins up emotions to meet one agenda or another.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I was always told the harmful active ingredient in Agent Orange was DDT, which we banned here decades ago.
It is my understanding that DDT is still used in other countries that we trade with.

I am fairly positive that if I drank 2-4-D that I would also have abdominal bleeding. No need to kill some lab rats to figure that one.
I doubt any of us bath in the stuff.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

If 2-4,D was that dangerous it would carry a restricted use label. Any schmuck can go to rural king, tsc, or farm and fleet and buy it buy the 2 1/2 gallon jugs no liscense needed


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I am fairly positive that if I drank 2-4-D that I would also have abdominal bleeding. No need to kill some lab rats to figure that one.
> I doubt any of us bath in the stuff.


If you drank enough of any household cleaner you would end up with bleeding I'm sure, too much Coke or Pepsi will also eat your stomach out. A mouse in Mountain Dew will eventually dissolve.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

As I understand it, Agent Orange was the defoliant 2,4,5-T, which is similar to 2,4-D. The problem with 2,4,5-T (beside poor application practices) was that the sythesis of it also resulted in the production of trace amounts of dioxin. Dioxin is presumably one of the most deadly substances known to man, and will cause all the ill health effects refered to in the above article.

By the way who still sprays significant amounts of corn with 2,4-D?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know if it is true or not but I always heard the story when 2-4D first came out that they proclaimed it to be safe and had a guy drink it.???


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

That whole safe enough to drink line had been said about all of the old chemicals. I can remember mixing the atrazene power with my hands in a pail of water before dumping it into the spray tank thinking is this a good idea? When I asked the company rep about it he said the same thing!
But one day my mixing pail tipped over and haven't grown anything on area that started out 20 feet around, it's only about 5 feet these days. So be careful what you believe, only time will tel the whole story.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> As I understand it, Agent Orange was the defoliant 2,4,5-T, which is similar to 2,4-D. The problem with 2,4,5-T (beside poor application practices) was that the sythesis of it also resulted in the production of trace amounts of dioxin. Dioxgin is presumably one of the most deadly substances known to man, and will cause all the ill health effects refered to in the above article.
> 
> By the way who still sprays significant amounts of corn with 2,4-D?


I do not spray any over corn but all of my row crop acres are fall applied with 8 oz to kill winter annual broadleaves. Very popular practice last few years.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> I do not spray any over corn but all of my row crop acres are fall applied with 8 oz to kill winter annual broadleaves. Very popular practice last few years.


Yup, or a half pint of generic round up and a pint of 2-4d. the round up takes out the d*mn kentucky annual bluegrass around here. Stuff is like 5 year old sod by spring if you don't take it out in the fall.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We are fighting chickweed, henbit, and dandelions.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and did I forget our new favorite, MARESTAIL.


----------

